# 75B Omega



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Before they were convertible from safety to decocker. Trigger is actually very very nice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Before they were convertible from safety to decocker. Trigger is actually very very nice.


Nice gun! I kinda' like them myself.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

desertman said:


> Nice gun! I kinda' like them myself.
> 
> View attachment 18318


I'd like to add a P01 eventually.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Nice gun! I kinda' like them myself.
> 
> View attachment 18318


That may be one of the nicest looking pistols that I have seen. Night sights from the factory I presume?
I priced one at Buds' and $635 ain't too bad for a beauty like that. Question is how does it shoot?

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> That may be one of the nicest looking pistols that I have seen. Night sights from the factory I presume?
> I priced one at Buds' and $635 ain't too bad for a beauty like that. Question is how does it shoot?
> 
> GW


Like all of my CZ's very well no issues whatsoever. Indeed night sites. I was afraid that the extra height of the sights would cause the pistol to shoot low? But they were right on target. I think I paid around $670 for mine at a gun shop that I don't often buy from. But they had one in stock and Davidson's didn't have any listed that I could have my regular store order for me.

I've got a bunch of other CZ's including another P-01. But I just hadda' have that ONE. Originally it came with black rubber grips. Because I have other CZ's I had an extra set of wooden grips that really enhanced the look of the pistol. Otherwise I would have just ordered a set.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I agree! These CZ's are beauties for sure. It has been years since I shot one. For what they are asking they look amazing and worth looking at. I get set in my ways and when you see one of these you start appending to your wish list. Our LGS has very good prices on them too. Tough to ignore.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Like all of my CZ's very well no issues whatsoever. Indeed night sites. I was afraid that the extra height of the sights would cause the pistol to shoot low? But they were right on target. I think I paid around $670 for mine at a gun shop that I don't often buy from. But they had one in stock and Davidson's didn't have any listed that I could have my regular store order for me.
> 
> I've got a bunch of other CZ's including another P-01. But I just hadda' have that ONE. Originally it came with black rubber grips. Because I have other CZ's I had an extra set of wooden grips that really enhanced the look of the pistol. Otherwise I would have just ordered a set.


By the look of the sights, they will give you a peek over a suppressor if it is not too fat. Looks like I am going to have to have one.
I love my Glocks, but that CZ is damned sexy!

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> *By the look of the sights, they will give you a peek over a suppressor if it is not too fat.* Looks like I am going to have to have one.
> I love my Glocks, but that CZ is damned sexy!
> 
> GW


That was the purpose of them. I have no intentions of mounting a suppressor even if you didn't need to go through the legal process to possess one. But I do like the looks of the threaded barrel. It also allows you to mount a compensator if so desired.

I thought about putting regular sights on it but decided to at least fire the gun first to see if the gun fired low or not. However I do think they look kinda' cool on that gun. It's got that "Tactical" look as it's name implies.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The P07, suppressor ready, seems to hit dead on with the suppressor height sights. Of course I shanked one.


----------



## TgBaca (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh nice gun! I for some reason didn’t know they were made non-convertible, the Omega model that is. This is my little convertible that I picked up last summer as my first ever handgun. The craftsmanship on these things are amazing. Although I’m new to handguns, the Czeck steel of my omega is so sturdy it makes me feel super confident when I’m aiming and shooting it. Plus thumbs up on how manageable the recoil is and how ergonomic they are!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

TgBaca said:


> Oh nice gun! I for some reason didn't know they were made non-convertible, the Omega model that is. This is my little convertible that I picked up last summer as my first ever handgun. The craftsmanship on these things are amazing. Although I'm new to handguns, the Czeck steel of my omega is so sturdy it makes me feel super confident when I'm aiming and shooting it. Plus thumbs up on how manageable the recoil is and how ergonomic they are!


They made the non-convertible ones for something like 5 or 6 years before introducing the convertibles. Seems the convertibles came out around the same time as the next generation of P07 and the P09.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The P07, suppressor ready, seems to hit dead on with the suppressor height sights. Of course I shanked one.


Ahhh...I would say you chewed the center outta that target! Nice group.


----------

